# Moms of Messy Houses 2009 Tribe



## simonsmama (Oct 7, 2005)

We had a tribe like this a couple of years ago, but its been archived now. Just thought I'd throw it out there. I know there are more of us out there!

We can chat here about how messy we are, share tips and tricks, motivate each others, rant about the mess or whatever. If you're messy and you know it, then this is the tribe for you.

Come on, Mamas! Share the love







:


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Um, me







:


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm a messy mama







There are dishes in my sink, the counter is cluttered with books, bags, and mail, there is laundry waiting to be done, and DS1's room looks like a toy tornado (natural consequences, he makes a mess he doesn't want to clean up he has no where to play







).







:


----------



## *ami* (May 8, 2008)

I wish I could just accept the fact that I have a messy house, car, and life, but it drives me absolutely batty. I'm usually too overwhelmed to do anything about it, though, unless there is company on the way.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Me! I try so hard to keep it clean...but I'm a slob. Having company is the only thing that gets me to really clean completely...sigh.


----------



## Mama2Rio (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm here! lets see.... mail all over, counters cluttered, life is just not in order... my books are the only thing that have order! lol! don't know why that is! i guess working in a book store for so long does that to you...


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm in







:


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

ok, well, i found this searching for solutions to my messy house with a larger family in a smallish house. i still can't navigate MDC very easily at all









do i have to be proud of the mess to join in


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm here. All three of us are living in one room in my MIL's house....and she is very messy, and i try to be clean but lean towards the dirty side. With a toddler who has made a career out of emptying drawers, i'm beginning to think it's a losing battle.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

My house is a wreck. I think we should have a messy house contest... I'd like to feel like a winner.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm in! Anyone brave enough to post pictures?


----------



## devilish_fetish (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **ami** 
I wish I could just accept the fact that I have a messy house, car, and life, but it drives me absolutely batty. I'm usually too overwhelmed to do anything about it, though, unless there is company on the way.










That's me exactly. With 6 month old twins, one high needs, the other special needs, i have NO TIME for anything, much less cleaning. When i do have time, i usually want to SLEEP.


----------



## bscal (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm in. My house is an absolute disaster. I'd have to send the kids and DH out of town for 2 weeks to get everything cleaned out the way I want to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 







My house is a wreck. I think we should have a messy house contest... I'd like to feel like a winner.









I think I'd win. I'm embarrassed to admit it. I can honestly look around and think that my house would be a good entry for Clean Sweep.

Beth


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamilla626* 
I'm in! Anyone brave enough to post pictures?

You trying to kill me???


----------



## sammysmaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Yup, i'm in! DH is a slob! And, I just can't be motivated to clean up his messes. Consequently, even on the cleanest day, the house looks like a wreck. Ive learned to not let it get to me, but when people come over, I see it through their eyes, and I'm often embarrassed.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

When we cleaned up and archived threads in FYT a few months ago, one of our goals was not to have FYT host threads that were already covered in existing fora. To that end, I'm going to move you all over to Mindful Home Management. You're still a tribe.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
When we cleaned up and archived threads in FYT a few months ago, one of our goals was not to have FYT host threads that were already covered in existing fora. To that end, I'm going to move you all over to Mindful Home Management. You're still a tribe.









Thanks


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

I've got a messy house. I HATE cleaning and when things get out of control, I get totally overwhelmed. When I only had two children, I used to mop, sweep, etc. every day but since I had my third (now almost 3 yo) things have gone completely wacky.

I feel pretty good right now because I just cleaned both my bathrooms today. Woohoo! I'm giving myself a big pat on the back for that. Now I'm off to clean counters, etc. (Don't worry, my house will still be a mess)


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh man, we have a tribe??

My house is trashed and it totally stresses me out. I think I would also be in the running to win. My bedroom has not been more than "straightened up" since before DS was born 2 years ago..We trip or kick stuff out of our way on the floor and I have piles and piles of laundry that need folded and put away.









I have finally thrown in the towel. Admitted defeat. I am hiring someone to help me keep it clean cause I can't. I grew up in a trashed house, I never learned to keep house, DH is a slob, DD2 is a slob, the little ones are constantly throwing stuff on the floor. Every time I clean the family room DS clears the toy table and throws everything on the floor. I constantly find clothes in the living room. No one puts anything away. Oh the list goes on and on. I wish I could afford a full time "Alice." I need an "Alice."


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamilla626* 
I'm in! Anyone brave enough to post pictures?

Knowing me, I'd try to make it look more presentable before taking pictures. What makes me really sad is that I don't take pictures or video of my kids very much, because I don't want the background mess on film.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bscal* 

I think I'd win. I'm embarrassed to admit it. I can honestly look around and think that my house would be a good entry for Clean Sweep.

Beth

Me too. Absolutely.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Oh man, we have a tribe??

My house is trashed and it totally stresses me out. I think I would also be in the running to win. My bedroom has not been more than "straightened up" since before DS was born 2 years ago..We trip or kick stuff out of our way on the floor and I have piles and piles of laundry that need folded and put away.









I have finally thrown in the towel. Admitted defeat. I am hiring someone to help me keep it clean cause I can't. I grew up in a trashed house, I never learned to keep house, DH is a slob, DD2 is a slob, the little ones are constantly throwing stuff on the floor. Every time I clean the family room DS clears the toy table and throws everything on the floor. I constantly find clothes in the living room. No one puts anything away. Oh the list goes on and on. I wish I could afford a full time "Alice." I need an "Alice."

















: to all of that. I'm hoping to have a bit of money in a few months to hire someone. First, someone to help me get the house in shape enough to hire someone to clean it. A housekeeper would be at a total loss right now.


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

I want an "Alice" too!!









Count me in...messy house, messy car, messy fridge! We try really hard to keep it clean. But usually it is the company that gets it really nice. I loved when the MW came each week...the house was SO nice all the time








I have to keep it clean in certain areas tho b/c dp freaks out.







So the playroom is a mess, boys room a mess, homeschool room is destroyed (giving birth at home means mama isn't watching us right now...lets DESTROY the homeschool room and toss out ALL of the glitter!!) Ugh.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I have someone coming to help me get it under control on Sat. and someone who is supposed to come in twice a month after that.

The Sat. person is a trade for DH fixing her computer. Have any skills to barter?


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

Oh, I absolutely belong here. The rest of you can relax. The undisputed winner of the messy, cluttered, pit of a house award is yours truly. We are four people and two pugs in a just under 1000 square foot home. There are so many books that all of the shelves are overflowing; but, since the house was built in 1897, I try to think of the books as extra insulation. The kids can't really put their toys away because there is no "away."

However, I guarantee that I have the absolute cleanest bathroom counters. Mind you, this is only because the bathroom was kind of added as an afterthought with the advent of indoor plumbing and we have about six square inches of space that are also known as the rim of the sink.


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
You trying to kill me???
























I thought the same thing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
I have finally thrown in the towel. Admitted defeat. I wish I could afford a full time "Alice." I need an "Alice."

















I want an Alice too. I tell DH whenever he ask if I need anything "A million dollar, a maid, and a butler"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 
Knowing me, I'd try to make it look more presentable before taking pictures. What makes me really sad is that I don't take pictures or video of my kids very much, because I don't want the background mess on film.

















me too

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Count me in...messy house, *messy car*, messy fridge! We try really hard to keep it clean.

Messy car!! That's us too. We're a one car family, and it's so gross, all the snacks need to be vaccumed out, and just eww.

I cleaned my bathroom today!







: It looks great, DS1 spilled bleach all over the floor when I was almost done. Ruined his pants and made the floor clean enough to preform surgery on.







And the only reason it got cleaned is cause DS1, just about mastered potty learning except he's had







diarrhea for a couple days went to use the potty and the floor (and clothes on said floor as well as; toilet, cabinet, stool, and scale) got splattered in poop. Kids can be great motivators







:


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TEAK's Mom* 
We are four people and two pugs in a just under 1000 square foot home.

That's how big out apartment is. About 150 of it is a storage closet that I have to clean about 4 times a year and get rid of junk (so I have a place to stash the new junk







) It's so awkwardly set up I still don't know what to do with the place, so even when I get the motivation to do something I have no where to put everything in an organized way.







:


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya know -- its only dawned on me this week that now that I have created a place for positively everything in my house --- the clutter isn't bothering me as much any more ...... I now know that when I get around to cleaning it up - I have a place to put everything







: Its taken me years to get here!!

I finally realized that alot of my clutter stress and not wanting to deal with it is because I simply didn't know what to do with it all!!

I have this huge master list with hundreds of items on it from garbage bags, to lightbulbs, to shoelaces to balloons .... no matter what it is I can find it on my list and know where to put it!!..... Its a wonderful wonderful feeling ...


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

However ... I have yet to reach the point that I am comfortable with unexpected drop in guests!!! .... always freaks me out!!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 
Knowing me, I'd try to make it look more presentable before taking pictures. What makes me really sad is that I don't take pictures or video of my kids very much, because I don't want the background mess on film.









I took some pictures of DS with is toy screw driver "working" on an opened computer. DH photo shopped the mess out.







:


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
I took some pictures of DS with is toy screw driver "working" on an opened computer. DH photo shopped the mess out.







:


Ya know what -- you might just have something here !! ..

take pictures of your worst rooms -- photo shop out the mess ---- just so you can see how lovely and clear it could look!!! ....

it might help motivate you to work on the room because you have a pic of what it could be like







:

(kind of the same concept as putting a picture of your thinner self on the fridge for motivation) .. LOL


----------



## simonsmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eclipse95* 
I've got a messy house. I HATE cleaning and when things get out of control, I get totally overwhelmed. When I only had two children, I used to mop, sweep, etc. every day but since I had my third (now almost 3 yo) things have gone completely wacky.

I kept a pretty clean house when I only had my DS and he was a just crawler. Now I have two ACTIVE toddlers.When I had my DD, my house just never recovered. My DD is SUPER spirited, which just makes life more interesting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shukr* 
do i have to be proud of the mess to join in









Heck no!







I'm not proud of the mess in anyway at all. I just wanted a nice little tribe where we could have encouragement, and support for mamas who have a hard time with cleaning/organizing, etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
Me! I try so hard to keep it clean...but I'm a slob. Having company is the only thing that gets me to really clean completely...sigh.

yeah......My house gets a good cleaning every other friday (that's when my mother in law comes over to be with the kids







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by **ami** 
I wish I could just accept the fact that I have a messy house, car, and life, but it drives me absolutely batty. I'm usually too overwhelmed to do anything about it, though, unless there is company on the way.









This is totally me. I want to accept that I'm a messy person, but it bothers me so much. Not enough to actually clean up though







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Oh man, we have a tribe??
I grew up in a trashed house, I never learned to keep house, DH is a slob, DD2 is a slob, the little ones are constantly throwing stuff on the floor. Every time I clean the family room DS clears the toy table and throws everything on the floor. I constantly find clothes in the living room. No one puts anything away. Oh the list goes on and on. I wish I could afford a full time "Alice." I need an "Alice."









I grew up in a horrible, dirty disgusting house that had no heat and was falling down. I don't even know how to clean somethings. I felt like such a dunce when I moved in w/ my DH and my MIL had to show me how to work a dishwasher (never had one growing up). I wonder if messiness is gene or trait that we inhereit?
Oh and....
We need like.....like... a timeshare maid, anyone interested









And I'm so proud of myself, I finally figured out how to multiquote! w00t


----------



## simonsmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint Leaf* 
Ya know -- its only dawned on me this week that now that I have created a place for positively everything in my house --- the clutter isn't bothering me as much any more ...... I now know that when I get around to cleaning it up - I have a place to put everything







: Its taken me years to get here!!

I finally realized that alot of my clutter stress and not wanting to deal with it is because I simply didn't know what to do with it all!!

I have this huge master list with hundreds of items on it from garbage bags, to lightbulbs, to shoelaces to balloons .... no matter what it is I can find it on my list and know where to put it!!..... Its a wonderful wonderful feeling ...









so wait ...wait.....you mean, it IS possible?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nursingmama05* 
It's so awkwardly set up I still don't know what to do with the place, so even when I get the motivation to do something I have no where to put everything in an organized way.







:

Um, do you live in my house?







I was reading this then had to do a double take to make sure I hadn't written it. Yes thats right, on top of being messy...Im also horribly forgetful!

There are tons of things I need to do right now (It's friday and my MIL will be coming over tonight) but what am I doing instead?









Maybe we should try to set up goals for ourselves? What do you mamas think??


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonsmama* 







so wait ...wait.....you mean, it IS possible?









Um, do you live in my house?







I was reading this then had to do a double take to make sure I hadn't written it. Yes thats right, on top of being messy...Im also horribly forgetful!

There are tons of things I need to do right now (It's friday and my MIL will be coming over tonight) but what am I doing instead?









Maybe we should try to set up goals for ourselves? What do you mamas think??


yah --







I DO forget where I put things - which is why I finally did a master list.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Will there be Flicker pix? Because I love the Flicker pix.







:

I wouldn't say my house is messy-messy, but I would say I lack the vacccuuummmming gene. And the laundry gene.

I have cooking and decluttering genes. And that's all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonsmama* 
We had a tribe like this a couple of years ago, but its been archived now. Just thought I'd throw it out there. I know there are more of us out there!

We can chat here about how messy we are, share tips and tricks, motivate each others, rant about the mess or whatever. If you're messy and you know it, then this is the tribe for you.

Come on, Mamas! Share the love







:


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonsmama* 
I grew up in a horrible, dirty disgusting house that had no heat and was falling down. I don't even know how to clean somethings. I felt like such a dunce when I moved in w/ my DH and my MIL had to show me how to work a dishwasher (never had one growing up). I wonder if messiness is gene or trait that we inhereit?
Oh and....
We need like.....like... a timeshare maid, anyone interested









And I'm so proud of myself, I finally figured out how to multiquote! w00t









I don't think it is a gene. My mother was the youngest out of 8. My grandmother's house was always clean. Both my Aunts houses were always clean, (the other 5 were boys and their houses were alway clean too.) My parents divorced in the early 70's when my brother and I were very young. I don't remember my father ever living with us and I was the oldest. My mom always worked, I was a latch key kid. I think my mom was just tired from working all the time, then later just too lazy to clean it. She never taught me anything worth while. Any "domestic' skills I have I picked up on my own. I need to find a cooking class or something. Maybe I wouldn't hate cooking so much if I knew how to make more than the most basic stuff.


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom* 
Will there be Flicker pix? Because I love the Flicker pix.







:

I wouldn't say my house is messy-messy, but I would say I lack the vacccuuummmming gene. And the laundry gene.

I have cooking and decluttering genes. And that's all.









I love how you put that!







I have the vaccuming gene just not the pick up everything off the floor before vaccuming gene.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonsmama* 
We need like.....like... a timeshare maid, anyone interested









And I'm so proud of myself, I finally figured out how to multiquote! w00t









I love multiquote, and I would love a time share maid haha. With enough of us a traveling maid would make some big bucks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonsmama* 
Um, do you live in my house?







I was reading this then had to do a double take to make sure I hadn't written it. Yes thats right, on top of being messy...Im also horribly forgetful!

Maybe we should try to set up goals for ourselves? What do you mamas think??

Maybe I do and we jsut haven't found each other yet!







I think goals are a great idea. I got a clean bathroom yesterday. Today my goal is to get all the laundry done







2 weeks worth of







. By done I mean, washed, dry, folded/hung up, put away, and the necessary items ironed. Must wash, sort, and put away diapers today too. Saturday my goal is to get LOs' room clean. Which means bed made, toys back in their bins, organized (like items with like items), and diapers stuffed and put away in their bins in the diaper changing table.

I'm hopeful but I better get started soon, and I know some laundry will spill over into tomorrow morning. It's already 10:15 and here I sit







:







:


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

:IF YOUR MESSY AND YOU KNOW IT - CLAP YOUR HANDS




























:


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

:
I soooooo belong here.
That is all.


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

I have someone coming round for 3 hours, twice a week for two weeks.
This will be the first time I have hired anyone, and I have asked her to sort, fold, declutter and find homes for things. Just that









Yesterday I cleaned the hallway.
Today it's, ummmm, not like it was yesterday.

My plan is to have my children in on the plan, because I don't stand a chance otherwise! It seems to be very, very slowly taking place that we at least have a vision of how it could be.

So far:
Girls clear table after lunch.
Boys clear table after tea.
Everybody is supposed to be dressed before going downstairs and have their (shared) rooms taken care of.
The boys (older two) are doing well with that so far







:

I home ed, so everybody uses the house A LOT.


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh hello, this is me! I am so ashamed of my house. Thank goodness I have one IRL friend who is also a terrible housekeeper, and we can laugh together about our disasters.


----------



## *ami* (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonsmama* 
I felt like such a dunce when I moved in w/ my DH and my MIL had to show me how to work a dishwasher (never had one growing up). I wonder if messiness is gene or trait that we inhereit?

I didn't learn to work a dishwasher until I was an adult, either. Now I can't stand how anyone else loads the thing, though. When my MIL was visiting recently, she would load the dishwasher to help out, and I kept sneaking behind her to rinse and rearrange things.









I think messiness is definitely influenced by how we grew up. My parents' house wasn't dirty, but it was definitely cluttered. My mom always had piles of stuff everywhere. Clutter is my biggest problem, aside from never managing to get all the laundry folded.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

I belong here. I sometimes forget what color my kitchen counters are because there is so much stuff covering them. I get around to vacuuming about once a month or less, because I start to clean up a room and get sidetracked by needing to feed my kids or nurse the baby, and when i get back to the room I was working on one of the kids has repulled out a bunch of toys or has ripped all the junk mail into small pieces, but never small enough to just vacuum up.
I hate having a messy house, but it is one anyways. Cluttered, messy and at times gross.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ancoda* 
I belong here. I sometimes forget what color my kitchen counters are because there is so much stuff covering them. I get around to vacuuming about once a month or less, because I start to clean up a room and get sidetracked by needing to feed my kids or nurse the baby, and when i get back to the room I was working on one of the kids has repulled out a bunch of toys or has ripped all the junk mail into small pieces, but never small enough to just vacuum up.
I hate having a messy house, but it is one anyways. Cluttered, messy and at times gross.

Fairview is where Target is right? We are within 20 miles or so of each other. heheh


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Sadly, I totally belong here.







My house is cluttered and messy. I really do try to keep it clean, but I just can't. Currently, I'm working on one room at a time.


----------



## heather+mike2005 (Apr 1, 2008)

Subbing. I, too, belong here. My house has definitely gotten worse, though, since I had my ds almost 6 weeks ago. I want to have someone come out and clean but I have to get through all the clutter, first. It's embarrassing. It's to the point where I don't even try to tidy up before anyone comes over. Between the clutter, 4 kitties, the kiddo and the husband, my house is a disaster.

And of course none of the clutter is my fault.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Wouldn't y'all just love one of those teams of 30 people come into your home and take everything out in like 30 minutes .. help you sort through it and only put back what you love --







:


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint Leaf* 
Wouldn't y'all just love one of those teams of 30 people come into your home and take everything out in like 30 minutes .. help you sort through it and only put back what you love --







:

Haha I'd love that one!


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint Leaf* 
Wouldn't y'all just love one of those teams of 30 people come into your home and take everything out in like 30 minutes .. help you sort through it and only put back what you love --







:

I need them in a big bad way.


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm in. I've never been a great housekeeper, but since my twins were born, it's been a disaster around here. And they're 3 years old now.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Add me too. It's so sad. I try. I really do. This time of year the disastrous state of my home really starts to get to me.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Me too. See my member title? That's my positive affirmation. I did a huge decluttering of our laundry room last week. It was a major achievment. I am now tackling our master bedroom closets.

One bright note -- I am going to have weekly maid service for nine weeks during my dh's busy season. She starts Monday, just four hours a week for nine weeks. It's kind of pitiful, I really need someone here on a live in basis.

BTW, dh has some hoarding issues. So his busy season is my fabulous opportunity to dejunk without interference. He hates Clean House -- he feels it is worse than Old Yeller in terms of its emotional impact on him. He always feels for the person who doesn't want to have the garage sale.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Where have you all been hiding? I've been feeling like I was the only one. We live in a little 2 bedroom apartment & we just don't have enough room for all our stuff (mostly my book collection, h's disk collections & the kids toys). Add to that I can always find ways to put off cleaning & it's a disaster a lot of the time. It's actually much, much better the last few months, since we started getting rid of some stuff.

Wouldn't know it if you hadn't seen it before, though. And we've gotten rid of about 20 big garbage bags of stuff, either to donate or toss. And yet...I still can't get in to parts of 2 dressers or 2 of my bookshelves. We can however occasionally see our dining room table & were actually able to eat there at Christmas







:


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

Yay more messy mamas (really we should have a better title for us, any suggestions?) and I did not get my laundry done yesterday. Instead we went grocery shopping, and played.







We did need food, and it's always fun to play!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't see any Flicker pix, people. Get on that, ok?

(I'd post some, but I can't find my camera).

So, come on, inspire me... Before pix are fine. They are better than Afters, in fact.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nursingmama05* 
Yay more messy mamas (really we should have a better title for us, any suggestions?) ...


Well my parents either use "slobnik" "slobovnik" or "sloppy joe" to describe people like me. Maybe Sloppy Janes? Ha. Ha. (my smilies don't work)

I just had to clear a spot on my desk to put my teacup down. I have to do that everytime I'm on the computer. My cereal bowl is on top of some papers.

We have a lack of horizontal surfaces in our home. It's either the floor, the desk or the dining room table for piling things up. Stuff that has a home gets put away. Unfortunately that only covers about 30% of items we own.

My neighbor is queen of tidy. Makes it worse for me! To see her place on a regular basis is just depressing. But she is ruthless about throwing stuff out, and says she is too obsessive about it.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

The person who was supposed to come help me clean today just emailed she is sick.







Considering I found her on Craigslist I don't know if I should think "flake" or really sick. On her side however is she is working in trade and Dh has her laptop.

However either way I am disappointed cause I was looking forward to making dinner in a clean kitchen today. I could clean it myself... but I figured.. other than dishes.. I would work on the giant mounds of laundry today.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Fairview is where Target is right? We are within 20 miles or so of each other. heheh

yes, we are right off of sandy and 201st.


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heather+mike2005* 

And of course none of the clutter is my fault.









absolutely my feelings here too







i'm trying to work on not leaving my children with a severe hang up from the way i speak to them about the mess









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGirlieMama* 
I'm in. I've never been a great housekeeper, but since my twins were born, it's been a disaster around here. And they're 3 years old now.









no, give me *hope* ogirliemama









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
It's actually much, much better the last few months, since we started getting rid of some stuff.

Wouldn't know it if you hadn't seen it before, though.

this bothers me too - like if people see the after effort it still looks like their version of messy.

Ok - excuses I've made since I had children (before children I was an 'everything out' kind of girl (in the house







and of course i'm referring to paperwork/books etc. giggle) so i've always had trouble finding places for things to belong in, but also i like to see things or i forget them and get duplicates







but after children excuses include:

1. now little people move stuff around
2. there is more stuff to move as more people
3. we are always living in less than optimal space
4. i b'feed a lot and have other stuff to do (feeble







)
5. ummmmmm, i'm sure there's another good one somewhere in my mind..........

i'm also realising that even when thongs are actually ok i still see them as messy because my self talk is 'messy, filthy, gros, work to do' etc....so i try to rechannel that occasionally to allow myself 'reasonable, peaceful' etc.....but the negative talk has been going on so long it's hard to break and i can get caught up in trying to work out exactly how bad is it really through other people's eyes. hope that makes sense.

we could call ourselves 'mamas in clutter crisis' - i feel like it is somehow reflective of inner state, so finding that 'kink' in my thought process/ attitude will unlock something maybe.........not that i'm _obsessed_ about the state of my home or anything


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Ok, I'll be brave. Sorry they aren't on flikr. And they're all 'before' pictures. Although atm after isn't much better in a couple places.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...s/PICT0014.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...ess/dining.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...diningroom.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...s/PICT0002.jpg


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

me! super messy here.

It was starting to get clean, i had picked up the living room some....but it now has a half dozen Oreos smashed all over the place. Thanks dd.

i unloaded the dishwasher...bnut haven't loaded it back up yet, so about 2 loads of dirty dioshes are on my counters.

I have done like 5 loads of laundry over the last 2 days....they are washed and dried and sitting right here in baskets....

I just HATE it. ihate household chores, I hate cleaning.
it seems like for every 1 thing I do there are 10 more that still need to be done and all I ever do is clean, yet the house is ALWAYS filthy.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Devaskyla said:


> Ok, I'll be brave. Sorry they aren't on flikr. And they're all 'before' pictures.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
Ok, I'll be brave. Sorry they aren't on flikr. And they're all 'before' pictures. Although atm after isn't much better in a couple places.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...s/PICT0014.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...ess/dining.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...diningroom.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...s/PICT0002.jpg

Hehe.. Thank you! Now I do feel like there are other people out there like me!


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmansions* 
Well my parents either use "slobnik" "slobovnik" or "sloppy joe" to describe people like me. Maybe Sloppy Janes? Ha. Ha. (my smilies don't work)

My neighbor is queen of tidy. Makes it worse for me! To see her place on a regular basis is just depressing. But she is ruthless about throwing stuff out, and says she is too obsessive about it.

haha Sloppy Janes is cute! And I have a very tidy friend, even on her worst days (works 60 hour weeks, is the only one who cleans, and has 2 boys and 2 dogs) her house is cleaner than mine on my best







:

aniT sorry your help didn't show, hope she's feeling better if she is sick. If she flaked though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *shukr* 
Ok - excuses I've made since I had children (before children I was an 'everything out' kind of girl (in the house







and of course i'm referring to paperwork/books etc. giggle) so i've always had trouble finding places for things to belong in, but also i like to see things or i forget them and get duplicates







but after children excuses include:

1. now little people move stuff around
2. there is more stuff to move as more people
3. we are always living in less than optimal space
4. i b'feed a lot and have other stuff to do (feeble







)
5. ummmmmm, i'm sure there's another good one somewhere in my mind..........

i'm also realising that even when thongs are actually ok i still see them as messy because my self talk is 'messy, filthy, gros, work to do' etc....so i try to rechannel that occasionally to allow myself 'reasonable, peaceful' etc.....but the negative talk has been going on so long it's hard to break and i can get caught up in trying to work out exactly how bad is it really through other people's eyes. hope that makes sense.

we could call ourselves 'mamas in clutter crisis' - i feel like it is somehow reflective of inner state, so finding that 'kink' in my thought process/ attitude will unlock something maybe.........not that i'm _obsessed_ about the state of my home or anything









Clutter crisis that's exactly what it is! We're not messy our homes just have a clutter crisis







And my excuse to the mess is "the kids just keep me too busy"







certainly not a lie!








thank you Devaskyla for being brave. I should have taken pictures this morning, but didn't think of it. I'd take pictures now but most of the house is spotless.







we've got company coming! So I did get most of my goals completed. Clothes still aren't put away







that's usually the hardest job around here. LO's thought of helping with clothes is unfolding and taking some to every room.


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

I love the pictures. This is definitely the place for me. This morning, we were getting the girls ready for dance classes and dp asked me, "where are the leotards and tights?" My response? "On top of the easel under the remote control that doesn't work."


----------



## heather+mike2005 (Apr 1, 2008)

Devaskyla, you rock! If my dh hadn't dropped our camera 3 weeks ago and broke it I'd post pics, too. Then again, if my camera saw this mess the lens probably would crack on its own!









Has anyone tried any of the Flylady techniques? I was on the site earlier today.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok....maybe I will post pics









I did find my camera today







:


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I looked at flylady, but just couldn't get past the clean sink thing. Honestly, I'm thrilled if one of my sinks is empty. I have absolutely no counter space in the kitchen, so dirty dishes go in the sink. And we always have dirty dishes.

I think my main problem with cleaning is that it's so disheartening. You spend so much time & energy,*hours* sometimes, cleaning something out & within a few hours or days, it looks like you never touched it. It honestly makes me want to cry sometimes. I literally spent 4 hours one day cleaning out the floor & hanging part of our front closet. I got rid of 2 bags of stuff to be donated, a bag of garbage, plus some other stuff that wouldn't fit in a bag. A week later, you couldn't tell I'd done anything. It just makes me feel like I shouldn't even bother, since it won't make a difference anyway.

I'll try to take some pictures of our 'clean' bedroom tomorrow. I wish I'd had some of it over Christmas, after my mom brought in a car load of stuff. There was literally a little path from the bed to the door & a couple of spots to put your feet to get to my dresser. The rest of the floor was covered in bags of presents & clothes, plus my laundry & ds2's bike. It's much, much better now. There's space for the kids to play!


----------



## simonsmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 

I think my main problem with cleaning is that it's so disheartening. You spend so much time & energy,*hours* sometimes, cleaning something out & within a few hours or days, it looks like you never touched it. It honestly makes me want to cry sometimes. I literally spent 4 hours one day cleaning out the floor & hanging part of our front closet. I got rid of 2 bags of stuff to be donated, a bag of garbage, plus some other stuff that wouldn't fit in a bag. A week later, you couldn't tell I'd done anything. It just makes me feel like I shouldn't even bother, since it won't make a difference anyway.









: I feel exactly the same. Like, I might be more inclined to clean if it made a difference. Problem is even when I clean my heart out, I still have to do it again the next day. Like the other day, I was telling my DH that I was upset. He asked what the problem was. I said "I just realized that I have to dishes and laundry for the REST OF MY LIFE! UGH!"







I know I should just suck it up and get to work....but.......







um where are my excuses? dang it. I have none.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
I think my main problem with cleaning is that it's so disheartening. You spend so much time & energy,*hours* sometimes, cleaning something out & within a few hours or days, it looks like you never touched it. It honestly makes me want to cry sometimes. I literally spent 4 hours one day cleaning out the floor & hanging part of our front closet. I got rid of 2 bags of stuff to be donated, a bag of garbage, plus some other stuff that wouldn't fit in a bag. A week later, you couldn't tell I'd done anything. It just makes me feel like I shouldn't even bother, since it won't make a difference anyway.



This is so true. When I get a chance to clean the house uninterrupted, it doesn't last. Even things that have nothing to do with my kids, like dust bunnies, return in a day or two. Add on the family mess, and 24 hours of clean and tidy is the max I get for my efforts.

I had a housecleaner for about 9 months in 2008. My DH went back to night school with a heavy schedule, and my end of the deal was to get a housecleaner. But then DH got word he would be laid off in 2009, so that was the end of the housecleaner. Honestly tho, it's not really that much better to have one. I was a raving lunatic the few days before she came, trying to pick everything up and tidy for her. I yelled at the kids more than was necessary about picking stuff up and leaving toys put away. This was because the cleaners would throw out stuff that was left on the floor - whether puzzle or game pieces, papers, a fork forgotten under a chair, etc. So I got very fussy about having everything up, and then after they left, I would go dig through the top bag in the garbage can to collect all the stuff that was not supposed to be in there (and wash it of course; there was no food in there.)

The best thing about having the housecleaner was that she was a good, consistent cleaner and my WHOLE house would be clean at the same time.

I'm trying now to do floors every 2 weeks minimum, and to do the bathrooms in the middle 2 weeks of the month so I can more easily remember when they were done last. I tried to do them weekly and all that did was make me feel guilty for not getting them done.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

So the person who was going to help me clean did show up this morning. We got the downstairs clean as well as the playroom. There is still a lot of work to do upstairs.. much of that is laundry. She is supposed to let me know when her next day off is so she can help. I feel so much better with the downstairs clean. Even my 5 year old came home from staying the night at grandma's and said, "Wow! Who cleaned the house? It looks wonderful."


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

: This is so me. Though I won't stay and type why, because I have to clean.


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm in, but I'm in transition of becoming someone like June Cleaver. June Cleaver is my idol









This is long. Sorry. (Before pics at bottom--"after" pics tomorrow).

I've never been able to keep house. Always piles of dishes in the sink--so much that there is not one clean utensil or bowl/plate. That's when I'd wash one spoon and eat cold spaghettio's out of the can because I didn't want to do the dishes. And I can't tell you how many times I brushed off or even vacumed my bed sheets (dog hair or cookie crumbs or whatever) instead of changing the sheets.

October 2008 I had had enough. Enough. I can clean and organize. No problem. *Keeping* it clean is the hard part. I've been doing very well since October, with the exception of Christmas (there's still dried cookie icing on my dining room floor....but I have swept quite a few times).

My mom is a hoarder. The woman has like 5 kitchen tables, 40 pots/pans, 200 cups, 2 sets of bedroom furnitue and the list goes on (just her living there). If she finds a good deal, she'll buy it and take it home. There is no place to sit. Every surface is covered with crap. Each dining room chair, each table, couche, recliner. The sink is piled, every.inch.of.counter.space. is cluttered. Beyond cluttered. I think there's something dead in her fridge. The bathroom counter....OMG. She must have 10 bottles EACH of a product sitting on the counter. She can't park her car in the garage because she has more furniture out there (can't pass up those good deals!).

I have panick attacks in her house. My life is stressed at my house when it _starts_ to get like that. So, I've been much better since October. I do have before photo's--and I can get after photo's when I go home tonight. (Before photo's at end of this post).

I kept my house clean for one month--the month of October. Now, I can't have it any other way. I feel like I can't breath if the counters start piling up. It still gets out of control and I have to take more time to correct it, whereas if I spend a little time each day and keep it tidy, it's no big deal.

I don't have a dishwasher







It's very easy to let the dishes pile up. I make sure all dishes are washed/dried/put away before I go to sleep. In the morning, I make some dishwater. I make breakfast for dd. Dishes go into the water, get a quick swoosh, rinse and are put on the drying towel. Those same dishes are used for her lunch...repeat the cycle until they're put away at the end of day. This has worked very well for me.

I like to race myself with housework. I have to make it fun somehow I guess. My kitchen floor was disgusting today. Food spilled, dried pumpkin splashes from pumpkin pancakes I made, grapes dried on the floor, mud from outside, etc. Disgusting. I've been known to let it go that way for a looooooong time







I hate mopping. I usually mop when I HAVE to or once every 2+ months. I set my kitchen timer for 10 minutes and raced the clock. I finished in 12 minutes. Next time, I'll shoot for exactly 10 to beat my record. Now I know how long it takes and it will be easier to make myself do it more often.

I race myself with all sorts of things--cleaning the bathroom, the dishes, folding/putting away laundry, etc. I'll either set it for the time I want to stop (i.e., I will only do dishes for 20 minutes, even if they're not done, and then I will play with dd) or the time I want to beat (I want to _finish_ the dishes in this amount of time). I guess for me, the kitchen timer keeps me on track. It keeps my mind/body focussed on what I want to accomplish, instead of getting side tracked with other things. And as soon as that small task is accomplished, it's play time for awhile.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
I looked at flylady, but just couldn't get past the clean sink thing. Honestly, I'm thrilled if one of my sinks is empty. I have absolutely no counter space in the kitchen, so dirty dishes go in the sink. And we always have dirty dishes.

I think my main problem with cleaning is that it's so disheartening. You spend so much time & energy,*hours* sometimes, cleaning something out & within a few hours or days, it looks like you never touched it. It honestly makes me want to cry sometimes. I literally spent 4 hours one day cleaning out the floor & hanging part of our front closet. I got rid of 2 bags of stuff to be donated, a bag of garbage, plus some other stuff that wouldn't fit in a bag. A week later, you couldn't tell I'd done anything. It just makes me feel like I shouldn't even bother, since it won't make a difference anyway.

I'll try to take some pictures of our 'clean' bedroom tomorrow. I wish I'd had some of it over Christmas, after my mom brought in a car load of stuff. There was literally a little path from the bed to the door & a couple of spots to put your feet to get to my dresser. The rest of the floor was covered in bags of presents & clothes, plus my laundry & ds2's bike. It's much, much better now. There's space for the kids to play!

It's only me and a toddler (and her dad who comes over and makes more messes than she does) but I do understand when you feel it is hopeless. My counters/table and stove were constantly cluttered. I'd have to shove "junk" over just to use one of the burners--a true fire hazard. I'd clear clear/clean everything off (it would take all day) and somehow, 2 days later everything was piled again. WTH? My motto was, "Why should I clear it off? It's just going to be this way in a couple days."

I'm at work, but I know exactly what I left laying on my table--an outfit for dd that I pulled out of her bag, her socks, a phone book, and a couple other things. That's how it starts. That's how the clutter starts. When I go home, I will clear off those few items....otherwise by next week it will be piled a mile high. "I was going to do it earlier but..." I should have just done it when I noticed it, yk?

As far as flylady's suggestion to start with polishing your sink? I tried that for awhile (the bathroom sink). It encouraged me to spiffy up the rest of the bathroom and the bathroom always looked fantastic. Then I moved into the kitchen after I was able to keep the bathoom looking good. I've heard other mama's on here not getting the need to polish the sink. Don't start there. Start with something that you would benefit from....picking up toys, doing dishes, having a clear counter to make cofee, etc. Pick one small task as your goal and go from there.

Laundry. My washer/dryer is in the kitchen--the kitchen I've been working very hard at keeping clean. So, you walk into my kitchen and see laundry heaping over, next to the washer which is next to the stove. Beautiful. I go through towels/rags like a mad woman (no paper towels). I just throw them in the corner and let them pile up until I discover I have no more towels, of course









Here's what I did yesterday: I put 2 small laundry baskets under the kitchen cabinet (it's empty because I purged and organized that last week). One basket is for nasty rags that need bleached. The other basket is for regular use kitchen towels. When the baskets get full (perfect basket size for one load with my not-so-great-washer) I will throw it in the washer.

I also put 2 large (tall) baskets in the bathroom closet (also empty because I purged things yesterday). One basket is for darks. One is for lights/whites. No need to sort. When they're full, I will throw them in the wash (they're both over full currently....but I just started this new system! I had to move piles of dirty laundry from my kitchen to the bathroom







). But, I think this system will help me SO much!

I still have a lot to do. But I feel so much better already







: Less stress. More pride in how my home looks. More pride in myself. My mom came over for Thanksgiving and was in love with what I did to my kitchen (clean/organized and color accents) and told me, "Your house looks so homey." It felt so good to hear that....and I agree. It's come a long way from what it used to be....but I'm not where I want to be yet. I have detailed visions, that I think about daily (a "vision board" if you will), of how I want my house and I think that helps a ton with achieving goals.

Here are the "before" photo's I have with me. I'll get after's tonight if I remember. This is how my house has usually been...worse since becoming a mom.

Kitchen sink/counter1

Kitchen sink/counter2

Above sink

Top of fridge 1 (Those snow flakes were from Christmas of 2007--they stayed up all year long







)

Top of fridge 2 (There was a cabinet of junk next to it that I didn't get a photo of).

Dryer next to fridge

Dining room table 1

Dining room table 2

Across the room from table (((shudders)))

View from top (That's 3 xmas trees someone gave me and a bunch more crap that's collected. It doesn't look as bad in the photo--it was piled high).

Across from that is my desk (((shudders again)))

Now. All of those have been taken care of except my desk. I'm at a loss over what to do with desk.

I'll get after photo's posted tomorrow.


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

MayBaby







: - thank you for your post


----------



## MommyMichele (May 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamilla626* 
I'm in! Anyone brave enough to post pictures?

I have one already posted! On January 8 I posted this one on my Project 365 blog. Her room looks even worse now. So does her sister's.

I got some papers filed today. Yay! But there's so much to keep organized, I can't keep up.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

After browsing for a couple of days, I'm in. I am trying to keep up better. I think I'm doing an okay (not great) job. My house is always messier than other people I know, but it's not a disaster (most of the time).


----------



## heather+mike2005 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok, what I think I'm going to try to do is make up a list of what I want to accomplish and post it here to keep me honest. At the end of the day I'll post what I actually did. It couldn't hurt, right?

Today's tasks: declutter kitchen countertop, gather old magazines for recycling, declutter coffee table

Wish me luck!


----------



## simonsmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Rach!

Congrats Maybaby2007! I grew up in a nasty home. It was really and truly disgusting. I don't ever let my house get that bad (well, maybe my floor have been pretty icky before,







) I never learned *how* to clean, and never developed the habit. Also, mess just doesn't stress me out that much. I think if it stressed me out more, then I'd be more clean









I have been thinking about how to form a good habit. I've heard that if you do something everyday for 21 days straight, it becomes a habit good or bad. I am going to test this theory by trying to clean (more deeply than just washing clothes and dishes and declaring the house clean







) everyday for 21 days. Anyone want to join me? I'm going to need all the support I can get.







:


----------



## heather+mike2005 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll join you simonsmama! I'm up for the challenge. I'm posting on a daily basis what I plan on doing that day as far as cleaning goes. I'm hoping it will keep me honest and actually get some cleaning done around here.

Can anyone recommend a good all purpose cleaner that is all natural and really works well?


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll join in the list as well. And thank you to MayBaby, can't wait to see the after pictures!


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

Beyond trashed here too!

I'll take some photos later and post, but it's just insane.

We have so MUCH STUFF!! It's not manageable. We only have company 1-2x times a year and whent hat occurs things get tossed into a spare room/ closets and piled up in our bedroom, when the company leaves, it literally explodes back all over the house.

Okay, here is a bad thing for you all to giggle about... I haven't cleaned the kitchen floor in over a month. Hurl... uke
Even when it's **** and span it never looks clean, so who cares about the literal chuncks of stuff on the floor... I even bought a new mop and mop hanger back in late Dec... mop hanger was finally hung this past weekend, but the new mop.. still wrapped in plastic in my foyer. Gross!

For every step we take in taking control over the house it feels like we take 2 steps back.

My mom's house... great, organized, spotless. I guess I missed the gene. Even as a child I was messy... the old pathway from the door to the bed and bed to the closet, that was it. I am better about clothign now, but only because I have a whole house to spred it all about... grrr...
I have 5 laundry baskets full of clothing needing to be put away and 3 laundry baskets of stuff I did purge from my closets the other day, but it doesn't do much good when it's still sitting about in the house. Not the mention the leaf and lawn bag od clothes that need to go to Goodwill... it's so full and heavy one can not even pick it up to get it out the door to goodwill.

Crazy stuff.

Last night I decided I was going to just pick one thing to do a day and to do all the dishes every night. Hopefully just picking one chore to do will at least start the fight.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

A place to finally call home!







I definitely need to join you ladies here, but I'll have to come back later because.....the water guy is coming to change the water filters and I have to clean the front hall and front room so he doesn't have a coronary when he comes in.







:


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heather+mike2005* 
Ok, what I think I'm going to try to do is make up a list of what I want to accomplish and post it here to keep me honest.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonsmama* 
I never learned *how* to clean, and never developed the habit. Also, mess just doesn't stress me out that much. I think if it stressed me out more, then I'd be more clean









I have been thinking about how to form a good habit. I've heard that if you do something everyday for 21 days straight, it becomes a habit good or bad. I am going to test this theory by trying to clean (more deeply than just washing clothes and dishes and declaring the house clean








) everyday for 21 days. Anyone want to join me? I'm going to need all the support I can get.







:

I like these ideas. I had my first paid home help come today for 3 hours and blitz the living room area. We chatted about why some people seem to have the knack and some don't, and what comes up time and time again is that if you missed the boat as a child, then it's REALLY HARD to get it as an adult. Regardless of if you come from an immaculate house or a dirty house. My mum is immaculate, but we never cleaned/ tidied good enough, so we weren't allowed to help around the home. I still don't exactly know _*what*_ I should be doing, kwim!? So, I can blitz a room and make it nice, but I find it sooooo hard to stay on top of it. It's not natural to me to pick up and put away/ find places etc......

and I do _like_ a _little_ bit of clutter


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heather+mike2005* 
I'll join you simonsmama! I'm up for the challenge. I'm posting on a daily basis what I plan on doing that day as far as cleaning goes. I'm hoping it will keep me honest and actually get some cleaning done around here.

Can anyone recommend a good all purpose cleaner that is all natural and really works well?

I like Ms. Meyers. I also use a lot of baking soda and vinegar. I boied vinegar in a pot the other day to take out some white spots that weren't washing out. When that came out I used the wet rage with warm vinegar to clean the front of the fridge which had four years of dripped down what water stains that nothing would take off. It came mostly off. There is still a bit there.. but it doesn't stand out and scream at me anymore.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
A place to finally call home!







I definitely need to join you ladies here, but I'll have to come back later because.....the water guy is coming to change the water filters and I have to clean the front hall and front room so he doesn't have a coronary when he comes in.







:

I knew there was a reason we seemed to get along so well.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

I have posted this before - but I just want to say it again.
IT has taken me YEARS of frustration to get to the sanity I have now --- and I could have saved myself all that heartache if I just done ONE THING. *Found a place for everything!!!*

When I see a cluttered space - it doesn't even bother me anymore - because I KNOW when I do get to it - I know where to put positively everything!!

If you can work towards this one goal -- you will feel so much better. To just be able to put your hands on things when you want them and also to be able to clean up a space by putting everything away where it belongs.

Oh -- Give me a Home -- Where all my things will not roam

Sing along everyone



































:














:bro c:
















LOL







:


----------



## heather+mike2005 (Apr 1, 2008)

Peppermint, how did you do it? That's one of my biggest problems...not having a place for everything. Its so overwhelming.

Shukr, I'm glad you liked the idea. I think its working, too. I've already got about 50% done. Knowing that I am going to follow up tonight with how much I accomplished is keeping me motivated.

aniT, thank you for the suggestions. I definitely want to try using vinegar.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I am scared right now.







:

Sooooooooooooooo very scared. We tiled the backsplash in the kitchen last week and I am just now realizing that the entire house is covered in tile dust. It seems like everything I dust just gets covered again in a few hours! What the heck am I going to do?! We heat with wood, so it's not getting blown through the furnace even.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

heather+mike2005 said:


> Peppermint, how did you do it? That's one of my biggest problems...not having a place for everything. Its so overwhelming.
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
I am scared right now.







:

Sooooooooooooooo very scared. We tiled the backsplash in the kitchen last week and I am just now realizing that the entire house is covered in tile dust. It seems like everything I dust just gets covered again in a few hours! What the heck am I going to do?! We heat with wood, so it's not getting blown through the furnace even.

VACUUM!!! I vacuum all kinds of things... the fruit flies in my kitchen.







: My ceilings fans, the kitchen floor, (who needs a broom.) My dyson is my friend! And I have the dust attachment.

Now can anyone tell me how the hell to get the cobwebs out of the window above the stairs? I will post a pic so you can see what I mean.

http://picasaweb.google.com/anit.pic...y=apcSWRadtUM#

Now up there in the very tip top corner of the top window there are cobwebs.... with dead flies in them. And I see them EVERY FLIPPING TIME I WALK DOWN THE STAIRS!! I bought one of those dusting wands.. I bought the expensive one ($30!) cause it said it extended up to 14 feet. I figured Dh is 6'6" he should be able to get the cobwebs down with this. Well they lied.. or misrepresented the product. Up to 14' is including the height of the person holding it.







: The stupid thing is only about 8 or 9 feet long. I should write the company and complain. So anyway.. needless to say.. I can't clean up there.. Oh and did I mention I am petrified of heights? No way no how am I getting up there.


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simonsmama*


Welcome Rach!

Congrats Maybaby2007! I grew up in a nasty home. It was really and truly disgusting. I don't ever let my house get that bad (well, maybe my floor have been pretty icky before,







) I never learned *how* to clean, and never developed the habit. Also, mess just doesn't stress me out that much. I think if it stressed me out more, then I'd be more clean









I have been thinking about how to form a good habit. I've heard that if you do something everyday for 21 days straight, it becomes a habit good or bad. I am going to test this theory by trying to clean (more deeply than just washing clothes and dishes and declaring the house clean







) everyday for 21 days. Anyone want to join me? I'm going to need all the support I can get.







:


Thanks







I hadn't heard of the 21 day thing until your post...but I know it's true! I'm good at cleaning...once the house is a mess. I'm not good at keeping it clean. I would wash the pile of dishes...and let them pile up again (one or two weeks...or whenever I ran out of clean dishes). When I took the "before" photos, I was done with that "system". The photo's remind me of what I don't want. I made it a priority to keep the kitchen tidy (at least that room) for one month. I did it...and I'm not going back! I still have to get into a routine for other areas of the house. My goal is to be able to tidy up the entire house in 30 min or less every day to keep the house looking fabulous. (Plus deep cleaning once/week, mopping and such).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MayBaby2007*


Kitchen sink/counter1

Kitchen sink/counter2


AFTER. This is what I usually wake up to now









Another view

Quote:



Above sink


AFTER. Not much different, but looks much more tidy and easier on the eyes.

Quote:



Top of fridge 1 (Those snow flakes were from Christmas of 2007--they stayed up all year long







)

Top of fridge 2 (There was a cabinet of junk next to it that I didn't get a photo of).


AFTER. Very simple and I love it this way.

Quote:



Dryer next to fridge


AFTER. I can actually fold laundry on the top....and then put. it. away. now!

Quote:



Dining room table 1

Dining room table 2


AFTER. This is where the table used to be.

Quote:



Across the room from table (((shudders)))

View from top (That's 3 xmas trees someone gave me and a bunch more crap that's collected. It doesn't look as bad in the photo--it was piled high).


AFTER.

Quote:



Across from that is my desk (((shudders again)))


Still pretty much the same







(Just more and/or different junk). I've tried tackling it. Just haven't been able to do it yet.







:

And because I'm proud and want to brag







....here's the kitchen when you first walk in







It used to have crap all over the floor (shopping bags, misc items, toys, fuzz bunnies, etc) and a heaping pile of laundry. My mom got kitchen for xmas and great gramma got the table--and it does wonders for the decor, lol. I don't technically have a "before" photo, but I'm sure there are glimpses of the mess in some photo's.

I will hopefully be painting/decorating soon. The sunflower stickers all over the kitchen make me sick--want to strip and paint the cabinets orange (and accent the room with maroon). Dining room will be a golden yellow with brown accent--an earthy room and my "health" room in feng shui. The center of my house (the center of my life) is ugly and cluttered. I think by fixing my house--especially the center of my house--I will better my life and free my life of clutter. I think I'm onto something here









Yeah. Ok. I'm done being all weird now.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I'll try the vaccum. I think I am going to have to wash the walls and everything, including the drapes. Thanks!

aniT, could you (or your dh) use a ladder to get up higher with that wand?

MayBaby, those after pics are great!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I couldn't.. cause as I said.. I am afraid of heights. DH probably could.. the problem is actually getting him to do it. He usually don't do anything I ask him until I get good and pissed off.


----------



## heather+mike2005 (Apr 1, 2008)

I failed. I didn't complete my list of chores from yesterday. Its not my fault, though. My dh slipped and fell on our sidewalk that was covered in snow and sprained his ankle. I was taking care of him most of yesterday afternoon and last night. I got about 50% done so I don't feel terribly bad. I plan on finishing today.

Today's tasks: finish decluttering kitchen countertop, gathering old magazines for recycling, decluttering coffee table

Peppermint, that is a great organizational system you have. I'm so jealous!


----------



## simonsmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shukr* 
if you missed the boat as a child, then it's REALLY HARD to get it as an adult. Regardless of if you come from an immaculate house or a dirty house. My mum is immaculate, but we never cleaned/ tidied good enough, so we weren't allowed to help around the home. I still don't exactly know _*what*_ I should be doing, kwim!? So, I can blitz a room and make it nice, but I find it sooooo hard to stay on top of it. It's not natural to me to pick up and put away/ find places etc......

and I do _like_ a _little_ bit of clutter









yes! I know EXACTLY what you mean. And knowing this makes me want to get my kids in the habit of cleaning so in 15-20 years they wont be on here complaining about how I never taught them how to do it







seriously though, I do want my kids to get in the habit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heather+mike2005* 
I failed. I didn't complete my list of chores from yesterday. Its not my fault, though. My dh slipped and fell on our sidewalk that was covered in snow and sprained his ankle. I was taking care of him most of yesterday afternoon and last night. I got about 50% done so I don't feel terribly bad. I plan on finishing today.


So sorry about your DH! Hope he's feeling better. And I think you get a pass on the chores when your family is sick/hurt, so you getting 50% of them done, well you get an A+









I don't know about you ladies, but I *need* praise. Or some tangible result. So cleaning just for the sake of cleaning doesn't work for me, ESPECIALLY when my hubby comes home and says "What? You didnt clean today at all?"







: I hate when Ive cleaned for several hours and you cant tell. So for me, My goal is to make a list everyday. I don't *have* to do everything on the list, I just need to make a list and do some of them. Yesterday, I Had 9 things on my list, and only did two.







The act of checking things off my list, and having something to show my hubby when he says "Didn't feel like cleaning today?" gives me some motivation. I get much more done with the list. I am also starting to think I *need* structure. Without someone to give me specific instructions, I often feel lost. So *The List* gives me direction. But it needs to be specific I'm rambling now, and probably not making much sense.

Ok, List for today:
Shovel Walkway, possibly driveway
Wash Dishes
Fold/Put away whites
Finish Washing colors
Dry colors
Scrub Bathtub (This has been on my list for 3 days now, and I haven't done it yet,







)
Prepare for client meeting tomorrow

There are lots more things I could put on the list, But if I make the list too long I get overwhelmed and do none of it.
Okies, let's see how much I get done


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heather+mike2005* 
I failed. I didn't complete my list of chores from yesterday. Its not my fault, though. My dh slipped and fell on our sidewalk that was covered in snow and sprained his ankle. I was taking care of him most of yesterday afternoon and last night. I got about 50% done so I don't feel terribly bad. I plan on finishing today.

Today's tasks: finish decluttering kitchen countertop, gathering old magazines for recycling, decluttering coffee table

Peppermint, that is a great organizational system you have. I'm so jealous!


You can do it too







: -- that is why I posted it. Just create a spot in your house or garage as a sorting area and go for it


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

I got NOTHING done the last 2 days. I got a "new" car so I've been playing with that. We've only had one car up to this point, but I was getting to the point I felt like a mouse trapped in a house with cats a weight has been lifted!

My list for today, clean the kitchen it's a disaster, tidy the living room, put away the sleepover bed from DS1's room, and make my bed.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nursingmama05* 
I got NOTHING done the last 2 days. I got a "new" car so I've been playing with that. We've only had one car up to this point, but I was getting to the point I felt like a mouse trapped in a house with cats a weight has been lifted!

My list for today, clean the kitchen it's a disaster, tidy the living room, put away the sleepover bed from DS1's room, and make my bed.

Oh are we making lists? I need to get the downstairs picked up and the dishes done so it doesn't get out of control again.. and I noticed when Dd wanted to wear a dress to school and she had none.. that I need to do laundry! Folding and putting away what is done would be a big plus too.


----------



## Dillpicklechip (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh, boy. I just saw this thread and I DEFINITELY belong in this tribe.

My house has always been pretty much disgusting. I always feel overwhelmed about all the mess and clutter, but I don't know how to tackle it. With three kids at home all day (one baby and two older ones I homeschool), and with the fact that I do a lot of baking and cooking from scratch, I never seem to have enough time to even sweep the floor let alone wash it, if you know what I mean.

The bathrooms always look gross, the tiles surrounding the shower have black stuff growing in them, the carpets are dirty and stained, the beds are usually unmade, the computer desk is covered in clutter, the livingroom is always strewn with toys and food...well, you get the idea.

I think I'm hopeless.


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

Ugh - can I jump in? I just can't cope. I try and try and try but it just builds up. My problem is that my expectations are nearly impossible with the reality. I want a clean clutter-free home. I work full time, I have a toddler, four large dogs, and I am married to 'Pig-pen' from the Peanuts cartoon. OK so he's personally clean but I swear he has a swarming cloud of mess the he leaves in his wake!

I wish I could just rent a dumpster and have a day to get rid of the clutter. I curse everyone who creates clutter in my home. Especially the people who give our phone books. Doesn't help I am a bit of a packrat, and DH is worse with his comic book collection and inability to throw things out. My son is 2.5, enough said, and the dogs are dogs and track in dirt and mud and shed. In fairness to them they're actually very good. If I had four labradors or other very hairy dogs I would probably kill myself!

I just want things clean. I could settle for tidy since clean isn't too hard once all the tidying is done.

My home is where I come to escape the chaos. For it to be chaotic drives me mad.

We had a cleaner but we can't afford it anymore. Anyway it's impossible to find someone to clean with big dogs and if someone is just going to do a crappy job I might as well do it myself and pocket the money. Now I just do it for free!







:

DH does yard stuff and is a gem with DS. Somehow before DS I used to be able to keep a very tidy house and do a lot of the yard work. Yes I am happier, I just would like order. We have a big enough space, we just need less junk.

And why do men make their toilets so stinky? DH leaves his comic books in his bathroom sometimes and I cleaned pee off of one of them. Ugh why I should have to deal with the from a grown man?

I've tried going on strike but it doesn't work.

I wish I could find acceptance within myself since no one else seems to care but me!

Oh and I am ashamed to admit that sometimes I just can't deal with the black stuff in the tubs and use Tilex. Hello - BAD BAD citizen of planet earth....


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

If it wasn't for paying my teens to clean, my house would definitely be in the running for the worst.

I try to keep up, and sometimes I do fine, but other times I just want to read a book or sleep in, not clean!

This morning while getting ready for work I cleaned my half of the bathroom counter and mirror. Our bathroom is sickening, because it's dh's job to clean it. But I couldn't handle it any more so I cleaned only my half. Childish I know. but maybe he'll get the message. I feel like a hypocrite ragging on him about it when the other two bathrooms are almost as bad.


----------



## heather+mike2005 (Apr 1, 2008)

Did anyone get anything done over the weekend? I didn't!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heather+mike2005* 
Did anyone get anything done over the weekend? I didn't!









Not that you can tell.. cause it's a mess again.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I did!







: Cleaned the whole living room and kitchen from top to bottom and washed the floor from the front door through the kitchen and to the back hall. I also got all of the laundry taken care of that was overtaking the couch.







Right now there's just a little bit of clutter from the kids' schoolwork in the living room, but that is tolerable and to be expected as homeschoolers.


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

Um, i'm still clutterful









but I just cleaned the kitchen floor and top of extractor fan







:

and i get 100% for intention


----------



## simonsmama (Oct 7, 2005)

:







: me....except it wasnt this weekend! Monday night, we bought a rug for our basement, and finally, FINALLY moved the tv downstairs to the basement. We've been planning on doing that for about 6 months! Of course it present new organizational problems







We have a tiny entertainment stand. And 3 boxes of VHS/DVDs Plus another basket of videogames. I'm desperately trying to come up with a solution for all those movies! Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## mamaheids (Aug 25, 2006)

Um, I think I need to join. I have been in denial for quite some time, since in my head I AM a tidy, clean, organized person. That is just not the way it is playing out in this (rather) new stage of life for me called parenthood, and especially now that I am pregnant with #2 and really, really tired. So I am experiencing some major congnitive dissonance! DD is almost 3, we have 2 big and very hairy elderly dogs (read: as many accidents as puppies these days) and dh does not get stressed out by dog hair, dust, nasty toilets or sinks. He does do the dishes frequently, however. Our house is also VERY small and has no storage space. I am pretty good about regularly purging things, but I am thinking we lack a few tools for organization like shelves in our storage areas and a closet organizer in the front hall plus multiple storage bins. Those unfortunately will cost a bit of money and require dh the time to install, so right now I need to work with what I have, since neither the money nor dh's time is there. Soon though, I hope!
My goal I guess would be to establish a regular routine for tidying and a weekly routine for cleaning for DH and I. I do have someone come to my house every month or two to help me deep clean the bathrooms and our laminate floors. It takes her about 2 hours and I pay her $15 an hour. That is REALLY hard for me, because I have told myself over and over that I could save the money and just do it myself. But I wasn't doing it myself. So it does help, because both jobs seem like a huge undertaking for me energy wise. I know that having my floors cleaned once a month is probably not enough, but I vaccum in between and just knowing that there is a date on the calendar that it will be done helps with my stress level.

So my list for today:
Vaccum the whole house
Change fish bowl and then scour the kitchen sink
Put away the clean laundry

Is it horrible that a list of 3 (okay 4) things totally overwhelms me right now?

Edited to add: Okay, dd just found a dog hair in her applesauce. Seriously, this is gross...


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I read to page 2 and decided to take some pix...
Really, I try. I could keep up with it after DD1. We had a lovely apartment (full of stuff, but clean and uncluttered). Now, I'm lucky to eat everyday, let alone clean anything... and when I DO clean, it just gets undone. Or covered up. Or... blech.

The pictures speak for themselves... I seriously just started at the entrance and went around.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/2755284...7613605244644/

I'll be back to keep reading when DD2 wakes up to nurse.


----------



## milkmamamerina (Sep 29, 2008)

Please oh Please. If nothing else I need to commiserate...but I would really love to get on top of this mess too. By the end of the day I'm usually too tired to do anything else...I still have dinner dishes out from last night, every out of reach surface is full of stuff we've grabbed out of baby or toddler hands...(3 yo is just starting to get a little less destructive  The list goes on.

Every weekend it feels like all hubby does is clean while I nurse and keep up with 3 yo. We never can get ahead of the mess!! Part of me says better to give attention to kids than to have a clean house, but honestly...there is a limit to how much mess I can take.


----------



## luckysam (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh, it's nice to see so many other mamas I can relate to! Sign me up! lol


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

So, I IM'ed the link to dh, and he said:

Quote:

i would love to throw them [beer bottles] in the pile behind the door, but that pile throws back
and the kicker--

Quote:

if you decide to clean the desk and come across my IRA tax papers, put them with the other tax papers on the dresser in there
that's really the only thing missing right now so i can do the taxes
ugh-- I thought he did the taxes last week!

I come from a family of hoarders-- and that is their most innocuous trait.
I know how to clean, I don't know how to declutter. I don't know how to keep on top. i just can't believe what everything looks like through that lens...


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

Just saw this thread. I'm joining right now


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

I think I'm in. At least I feel like our house is messy.

We're a family of unschoolers and I SAH with the kiddos. We clean daily, but it never seems to keep up, IYKWIM.

I haven't done deep cleaning in months and haven't done any sort of spring cleaning/big cleaning in years.









We wash dishes, sweep floors, vacuum, clean the bathroom, etc. but it seems like as soon as something is cleaned it's dirty again.

I'm still searching for that magic solution that keeps our house looking presentable while we also live in it!


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

I've been super sick for a week and my housework is SO behind. Today I made sourdough bread and took the empties back, but other than that have been a total couch potato. We're going out for dinner and then watching movies. I just CANNOT motivate myself to do housework in the evenings, especially during the week when I get home from work. Dh cleans the kitchen up after dinner every night, but that's usually all that gets done.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I hired someone. She worked her butt off too. Well worth every penny. Upstairs still needs work. but man the house looks so much better.

I also scheduled her for next month so I didn't forget to get around to it. This one is a keeper and I don't want to lose her.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

aniT, what kind of person did you hire? Organizer or housecleaner or what?

I think I need to save up and hire an organizer. I'm having a hard time getting on top of this. I keep saying I neeeeed heeelllllp and Dh says, "Tell me what to do" and I'm like, look, if it was that easy, I'd just DO IT.









It got better for a while, but then it slips away so easily. It's like this mess is stasis, and everything in our ecosystem is working to maintain that stasis. It's seriously wrecking my life. I'm not kidding. It's interfering in me functioning in a normal way. I keep setting stuff to the side to get it out of my house... but it stays in my house. If I gather a bag of clothes we don't need, it sits there until between the kids and the cats, the clothes are spilling out of a hole in the side. It's like the stuff is trapped in my house. I can decide to get rid of it, but it doesn't leave. I keep waiting for Dh to haul it away, to goodwill or whatever, and he's waiting for me to catch him at the exact right moment and say "take that, that, and this." So we've waited for months and months for those magical things to happen.







We're both pretty frustrated with it. And we're both slobs that enable one another to be slobby.

I was watching Oprah, because it was the Messy House Tour with Peter Walsh, and I thought it would be helpful. Yeah, sure: Walsh went into the homes with a whole professional team and revamped things. I want to see someone do it alone, with three or more small children around. That's the show I need!!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 
aniT, what kind of person did you hire? Organizer or housecleaner or what?

I think I need to save up and hire an organizer. I'm having a hard time getting on top of this. I keep saying I neeeeed heeelllllp and Dh says, "Tell me what to do" and I'm like, look, if it was that easy, I'd just DO IT.









It got better for a while, but then it slips away so easily. It's like this mess is stasis, and everything in our ecosystem is working to maintain that stasis. It's seriously wrecking my life. I'm not kidding. It's interfering in me functioning in a normal way. I keep setting stuff to the side to get it out of my house... but it stays in my house. If I gather a bag of clothes we don't need, it sits there until between the kids and the cats, the clothes are spilling out of a hole in the side. It's like the stuff is trapped in my house. I can decide to get rid of it, but it doesn't leave. I keep waiting for Dh to haul it away, to goodwill or whatever, and he's waiting for me to catch him at the exact right moment and say "take that, that, and this." So we've waited for months and months for those magical things to happen.







We're both pretty frustrated with it. And we're both slobs that enable one another to be slobby.

I was watching Oprah, because it was the Messy House Tour with Peter Walsh, and I thought it would be helpful. Yeah, sure: Walsh went into the homes with a whole professional team and revamped things. I want to see someone do it alone, with three or more small children around. That's the show I need!!

Doesn't goodwill or salvation army still do pickups? However I would prefer to donate to my local womens shelter or clothes closet at a school or something. At least those places REALLY help the community and don't try to sell used things to people for 2/3 of retail cost.


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

I totally know what you mean about the clothes. I just gave some away and I plan on dropping some by the Health Dept.

Ladies I have to start dropping/picking up my DC from school, starting on Monday. So I have to get on a schedule







. I up doing loads of laundry now


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

i belong here. i'm getting better, slowly...with the help and advice of some very dear friends. but yeah, i belong here. i have major organizational issues. not a lot of efficient storage. i'm getting MUCH better about decluttering. in the past 2 months i've gotten rid of about 40 trash bags and 15 boxes of stuff but there is still so much more to go.

the biggest problem spot is the family room which isn't laid out well and gathers CRAP every day.

i'm overwhelmed just posting this, partly bc i'm nak so i'm one-handed and it's getting annoying. LOL

more later...


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

We're messy, but I'm pretty sure that's because we have waaaaaay too much stuff too. So, at least weekly I vacuum(used to be daily before the dogs all went away), and every other week I mop on top of that. Dh cleans the countertops, and teenboy gets to scrub the sinks and toilets. Laundry is done by both of us, although folding and putting away seems to be lacking, since we tend to have a pile in the living room for the week.

We'd have a lot more space/less clutter if all the junk would go away.... why won't it just go away by itself!? I'm working on my bedroom and the dd bedroom(which used to be the dh office/closet). All the stuff that used to be in the office is now dispersed amongst the rest of the house, so there are little piles of stuff everywhere. I'm leaving teenboy's clutter to grow on it's own, I've already organized that once.

I'm breaking down the parts so it's not so overwhelming. I managed to clean the laundry room of car parts and other things that should be in the garage, and am now going to leave the washed and unclaimed clothes there, instead of leaving them in the living room. So next will be the babygirl's room, and once I can get all her clothes and stuff out of our bedroom, then my clothes will go into her vacated drawer. My clothes currently live on a chair in our bedroom, so that will be awesome. Then the closet in our bedroom. The shelves are pulling out, and there are ancient clothes in there. After that, we will be remodeling our kitchen, so all that stuff will be all over the place again. Then when summer comes and teenboy leaves for his moms place, I might do another reorg there. It's a perpetual thing when there's too much stuff. Things just seem to move around and not leave.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

So funny! Every time I come across this thread, I think about posting but I have been in ABSOLUTE DENIAL about being messy! Not me...no way..."it's the kids, the hubby, the dog" excuse excuse...So now, I feel liberated---I AM MESSY! There, I said it! Now someone please point me to the 12step program so I can get some help!!!
Okay, wait. I take it all back. If I lived alone, this house would be spotless. I used to get compliments on how clean my house aways was with 4 kids and a lazy(yet loving) husband....what the heck happened to me? Oh...but then I remember how stressed I was as a mommy and wife while I did all that fanatical cleaning...Okay,,,so maybe I AM messy, but I am sooooo much happier!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Major areas left:

My room (but the bathroom is clean)
The computer room/office
Laundry room.
and Garage.

Cross your fingers that the rest of the house doens't explode before I get to them.









We got DD 2's room cleaned yesterday. That was a major affair. Just for reference, I emptied the vacuum canister (dyson) before vacuuming her room and filled it in her room only! There is a throw rug in there (cause she has destroyed the carpet) and there was so much crap just under that rug! And it's probably about 3x5 feet.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

Has anyone been to www.squalorsurvivors.com? I went there, and decided I wasn't that bad yet... maybe 1st degree and occasionally 2nd degree. No bodily or animal fluids anymore. Potty training days are over and dogs are dead and gone.


----------



## Montana Mom (Jun 24, 2004)

I am in love with your hardwood floors, how lucky you are!! =)


----------

